# New guy, welcome opinions on first buys



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi all,

I had an N scale when I was a kid and loved it and would like to get a good quality train and also a decent controller.

It seems the NCE PowerCab might be a good starter, but this seems kind of dated now. Could you recommend any alternative? I wouldn't mind spending more money up front for a controller I would enjoy and is expandable.

Thanks!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

crackymule said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had an N scale when I was a kid and loved it and would like to get a good quality train and also a decent controller.
> 
> ...


DCC++ Checkout how easy and inexpensive:


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Neat stuff. Thanks!

This is an all-in-one unit I believe, though it is expensive.

ESU ECoS DCC System

I'm still favoring the NCE PowerCab since it's under $200 and can expand.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome. 

NCE is a proven unit, styled as tethered cab. There are other established manufacturers competing for the market such as Digitrax with their starter (which I happen to not like at all). As you mentioned these designs we're introduced about decade ago. Inevitably newer stuff shows up. 

For example locoFi. Found out about them at local train show and had good conversation with the owner. Basically his idea is to command mobile and stationary devices over wifi (rolling stock will still use rail for power). 

Another one is j2c, a startup as I understand http://j2ceng.com/?fbclid=IwAR3X71E5362I4ifcEc6vJSocKYtYPo_iM3Kv6VtqD1AJhOfWs4qGdkgtLq8
Did not look in depth Into their system, but that's what one of the local clubs in area runs. My hunch is that j2c is owned by member there . In any case they running very tight setup with PC based dispatch, signalling detection and the entire digital shabeng.


So I think what it comes down to is a question to you:
What is is that you want to do and how much are you budgeting to spend?

Good luck


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

crackymule said:


> Neat stuff. Thanks!
> 
> This is an all-in-one unit I believe, though it is expensive.
> 
> ...


I personally think Digitrax, Zephyr or MRC systems are pretty much interchangeable, the differences being the human interface and features.

ECoS, in my opinion, just adds flash and cost without adding any appreciable value.

You also might look at so called dead rail systems, although these really haven't reached into N scale yet.

Otherwise, i would encourage you to spend some time planning and researching, and then buy what you need. Don't be in a hurry to unload your cash -- this hobby rewards patience.


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks very much for your comments!

I'm watching a lot of youtube videos and doing a lot of research, as suggested. I haven't bought anything yet .

I think I would like to start small. I'd like a really nice DCC engine with sound and some cars, and a good track in something a little more interesting than a loop. Then maybe build a scenery around that after I have a track and working train. I think I would really enjoy the modeling aspect of creating scenery. But don't want to go nuts. I have two small kids so I'd like something smaller that I can actually finish 

I've watched some videos that suggest the bachmann locos aren't all that bad compared to say kato, and I think they are a little cheaper, so I might be able to get a little more bang for the buck. Any comments on that? I'm always interested in other opinions.

Thanks again!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

The newer Bachmann locos are OK, I own several. If your looking for a great running and sounding DCC loco I would suggest the new gold series Atlas locos. IMO these are the best factory DCC sound locos to date. 
I have used Digitrax from the beginning using there original manual and haven't had a single problem, a few years ago I ungraded to a newer system and my old throttles still work. 

If you want a great running model railroad and have fun, don't cut corners, buy quality stuff.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're buying new production stuff, as opposed to "new, old stock" (that is, stuff that's new in the box but has been collecting dust on someone's shelf for a while), it's tough to go wrong. There is still the risk of the occasional dog, but no company these days consistently churns out either crap or gems.

Basically, what a higher price gets you these days is more detail, and better fidelity to the individual prototype. This might be important. Decide what level you want now, before you buy, and pony up for it. Otherwise, this forst acquisition might not be up to your standards later.


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

It's hard to find online retailers that have good web sites and also sell Atlas or Kato, for example.

Can anyone recommend some online retailers? Still searching!

Half the time I'm looking for DCC with sound and I have to drill down into different types of locos only to find no DCC/Sound option.

tnx


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

crackymule said:


> It's hard to find online retailers that have good web sites and also sell Atlas or Kato, for example.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some online retailers? Still searching!
> 
> ...


These are the ones I use most of the time.

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/?ut...odeltrainstuff&utm_content=Model Train Others

http://www.hogtrainz.com/


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

crackymule said:


> It's hard to find online retailers that have good web sites and also sell Atlas or Kato, for example.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some online retailers? Still searching!
> 
> ...


I use many to keep prices down. I have bought from them all.

Member here: http://www.fiferhobby.com/

https://www.nscalesupply.com/NScaleSupply.html

https://www.trainworld.com/

https://www.nscaledivision.com/frames_page.htm

https://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/SFNT


----------



## MinglesCNW (Oct 29, 2018)

I got mine here.

https://tonystrains.com/store/dcc-sound-power/dcc-starter-systems

It was the least expensive price at the time on the Power Cab. Very friendly people to talk to as well. Good service.


----------



## crackymule (Nov 1, 2018)

Great, thanks. Just placed an order with them, they do seem good.

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

